# Να πάρουμε των 2 ή των 6;



## Theseus (Oct 18, 2011)

I know two versions of the same proverb το γοργόν και χάριν έχει [ 'a favour done quickly is twice done/strike while the iron is hot'] viz. το αργόν και χάριν έχει ['chill out!'] and Nickel's 'Στο πίσω μέρος αυτοκινήτου: ΤΟ ΓΟΡΓΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΟΝ ΕΧΕΙ' ['speed kills'?]. but I can't work out the following snippet of text from slang.gr:-

- Να πάρουμε των 2, ή των 6;
-Των 6, ρε μεγάλε. Το αργόν και χάριν έχει!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2011)

They probably mean a bus, a train or some other means of public transportation: _Should we take the 2 o'clock (bus), or the 6 o'clock?_ Btw, I think that this «Το αργόν και χάριν έχει» is not used very widely; I would say that it is mostly a play with words, based on the original proverb.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 18, 2011)

Palavra said:


> I would say that it is mostly a play with words, based on the original proverb.


This is true for a great deal of slang.gr content, as well.


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

Με άλλα λόγια είναι σαν το αγγλικό "Let's take the scenic route". Θα κάνουμε περισσότερο χρόνο, αλλά θα το ευχαριστηθούμε. Το αργόν και χάριν έχει. (Μόνο που στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα το αργόν είναι αυτό που φεύγει πιο αργά.)


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 18, 2011)

Είστε σίγουροι ότι μιλάει για λεωφορεία ή ΜΜΜ γενικότερα;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2011)

It can't be anything else; see the link I added in Theseus's first post.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 18, 2011)

Γιατί να μιλάει; Για ευγενή αέρια ή πετρέλαια;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 18, 2011)

Το είχα δει το λινκ, Παλάβρα, αλλά και πάλι δεν μου είναι ξεκάθαρο. Τέλος πάντων, δεν ανακατεύομαι άλλο... :) 

Όχι, Ελληγενή, να μιλάει για ποίηση... 

Στα σοβαρά τώρα, επειδή προέρχεται από το σλανγκ, θα υπέθετα ότι δεν μιλάει για κάτι τόσο προφανές και ότι θα υπάρχει μια αναφορά σε κάτι ή ένα κρυφό υπονοούμενο, αλλά μάλλον κάνω λάθος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 18, 2011)

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να είναι. Τι ακριβώς σκέφτηκες;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 18, 2011)

Άσε, πλανήθηκε μακριά η σκέψη μου... σε προφυλακτικά και μπίρες... ή γενικώς σε κάτι σε πακέτο... :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Άσε, πλανήθηκε μακριά η σκέψη μου... σε προφυλακτικά και μπίρες... ή γενικώς σε κάτι σε πακέτο... :)


Χαχαχαχαχα! Κυκλοφορούν προφυλακτικά σε συσκευασία των 2;


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Χαχαχαχαχα! Κυκλοφορούν προφυλακτικά σε συσκευασία των 2;


Durex Avanti Ultima. (Τι, μόνο κομμωτήρια θα διαφημίζουμε;)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2011)

nickel said:


> Durex Avanti Ultima.


Lux Tua Nos Ducat


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 18, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Άσε, πλανήθηκε μακριά η σκέψη μου... σε προφυλακτικά και μπίρες... ή γενικώς σε κάτι σε πακέτο... :)


 
Μάλλον παραπλανήθηκε.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 18, 2011)

Είδες πόσα μαθαίνεις εδώ μέσα, Παλάβρα;


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2011)

Πάντως κι εγώ απο τον τίτλο συσκευασία σκέφτηκα, και μάλιστα κοκα-κόλες. 

ΥΓ βλέποντας τη συσκευασία των δύο δεν μπόρεσα να μη σκεφτώ ότι τελικά άμα είσαι αλλεργικός σε ριχνουνε και στην τιμή και στην ποσότητα.


----------

